# Rumor: Google Going Big on Hulu Bid



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Huluâ€™s corporate owners are currently mulling bids from three would-be buyers: Amazon, Yahoo, and the Dish Network.

And then thereâ€™s Google. The search giant has also made an offer for the video site, but it seems to be playing a different sport than the rest of its peers: Rather than bid on what Huluâ€™s owners have offered for sale, Google has proposed a different acquisition, on a larger scale, say people familiar with the sales process."

Complete Story Here


----------

